# Any locksmiths out there? Trying to remove Weiser deadbolt



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

The weiser cylinders are difficult to remove and sometimes difficult to re-insert it depending upon the model of deadbolt; just remove the screw that is in the back of the lock. Of course, you have to remove the lock from the door first; otherwise you won't see the screw you need to remove. Once removed, the cylinder simply comes out of the back of the lock. If there is no screw on the back of the lock, the lock doesn't come out and you need to take the whole lock to the Locksmith. You don't need a key to remove the cylinder from most deadbolts.

Please do yourself a favor and don't take these locks to a hardware store or home center to get them rekeyed. You are just asking for problems if you do. Go to a locksmith to rekey your locks and have the Locksmith lubricate the locks, and please don't let them use graphite. Graphite can cause more problems than people think.


----------



## handeman (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Epson.

There are no screws on the back of the lock. So how do I remove it then?

I'll look up some good local locksmiths to take the cylinders to.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You already removed the screws on the bolt trim plate on the edge of the door. If the plate can be removed then there may be some set screws at the 9 and 3 o'clock position next to the bolt. Insert a small allen wrench to loosen the set screws then unscrew the cylinders from the door.

If that doesn't work, pry the cover plate off of the inside deadbolt cylinder. Below you should see screws.


----------



## handeman (Jul 13, 2011)

I can move the plate surrounding the bolt slightly, but it isn't coming off. Am I missing something? Or is there a tool that can help me get the plate off as well?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

It’s probably tight you need to just pry it off slowly.


----------



## handeman (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok, I managed to pry the faceplate of the lock on our side door. A picture is attached. There doesn't appear to be any screws or anything to loosen. Just another metal plate and the deadbolt.

I found a small screw on the inside locking knob. It required a tiny allen key, and I removed it. But again, there was just a metal piece, no screws (the other attached picture). 

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

See if you can pry the locking knob plate off. there should be a screw(s) there.


----------



## handeman (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok. I'll give it a shot tomorrow. Thanks for your help.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

no problem...


----------



## Rexi1212 (Sep 14, 2011)

handeman said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm trying to remove the deadbolts from a pair of Weiser locks (DIY newbie by the way). Please see the attached pictures for how they look. I've removed the screws on the faceplate surrounding the deadbolt and have removed the faceplate where the key is inserted. I don't know where to go from here though. The two holes where the key goes in don't have screws that I can undo, so I'm at least for what to do next. Any ideas?
> 
> ...


Hello I have seen your pics, I am not locksmith but can tell you that if you are living in San Diego then locksmith san diego can help you to sort out your problem. They are very good in their service so you can take their assistance.


----------



## stanleywills012 (Nov 7, 2011)

Some deadbolts have a cover over the inside cylinder which covers the mounting screws. Others you must insert a working key into the inside deadbolt and turn it clockwise until the 2 holes in the cover plate reveal the screw heads (most of those are National).
San Diego Local Locksmiths


----------



## PaulBK (Jun 6, 2013)

You did well for a newbi trying to fix this lock. If you want to learn more about this lock and how to take it apart and repair use emergency locksmiths Chelmsford. This guy is a pro and doesn't mind sharing his advice for free.


----------

